# Die Realität hat mich wieder....



## SireS (23. September 2008)

Hi Com,

ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.
*
Mein Resumee nach Tag 4*

*Positiv:*
- das spielt bringt neue Elemente ins Genre, keine Frage, die PQ sind herrlich erfrischend, offene Gruppen fördern das Zusammenspiel

- atmosphärisch fühle ich mich auch wohl, überall krachts und bängts, ich fühle mich ständig inmitten eines Kriegsgebiets

- viele Spieler überall, find ich gut

*Negativ:*
- die Grafik ist bei bestem Willen nicht auf neuestem Stand, HdRo sieht Quantensprünge besser aus und hat nun auch schon einige Zeit auf dem "Buckel", und ich denke nicht, daß das ein Problem ist, das sich mal eben wegpatchen lässt

- die Performance lässt absolut zu Wünschen übrig, auf meinem 3 Monate alten Rechner (6000+ dual Core, 3GB Ram, Radeon hd 3800) hängts ständig, die Festplatte rotiert zwischendurch immer wieder um Pagefiles nachzuladen/auszulagern

*Fazit:*
Wenn sich da nicht gravierend was tut in den nächsten zwei Monaten bin ich wieder bei World of Farmcraft!


----------



## Kranak90 (23. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.


----------



## Yldrasson (23. September 2008)

Tja... das Spiel kann schließlich nicht jedem gefallen...
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass das Ganze mit der Performance schon etwas komisch ist... Ich habe einen etwas schlechteren Rechner und bei mir läuft's butterweich.
Tausend mal besser, als ich es von LotRO je zu träumen gewagt hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (23. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.



Hat er das behauptet?
Leseverständnis ist nicht dein Ding, was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Du sprichst davon das dich die Realität wieder hat und schreibst gleich dazu das du zu WoW zurückkehrst... irgendwo ist da ein ziemlicher Sprung (Nein nicht das hüpfen, sondern der Riss) in deiner Argumentationsreihe...


----------



## Dashy (23. September 2008)

Wow und Realitiät sind wie Guido Westerwelle und eine Frau :-/
Aber ich wunder mich das bei euch war so ruckelt ^^

Aber jedem das seine, mann kann ja keinem seinen Willen aufzwingen


----------



## Stubbi88 (23. September 2008)

wart bitte nicht so lange


----------



## Disasterio (23. September 2008)

Ja Grafik ist nicht alles mein´jung. Lotro ist auch ein PvE Game und zock mal in den Etten mit höchster Grafik, mal sehen wie viele Sz´s du durchhälst ohne mega lags, die Server schmieren auch mal ab bei zu vielen und dei Grafik bei WoF ist auch nicht besser... viel schlechter ist die nähmlich also flame kein großartiges verbuggtes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nAzgulNorth (23. September 2008)

Ich finde die grafik passt zum Spiel.

Aber wegen solchen (für mich) Kleinigkeiten, verlässt du gleich ein Spiel?


----------



## Yldrasson (23. September 2008)

Ich will hier nicht rummeckern, aber ich finde, man könnte langsam mal Sammel-Threads für "WAR-Tester" einführen.
Immer wenn ich den Foren-Ticker abklappere, sind irgendwie 3 von 5 Threads Meinungen von irgendwelchen Spielern, die, aus allseits bekannten Gründen, nicht mit WAR zufrieden sind.

Stempelt mich jetzt bitte nicht als Fanboy ab, ich will WAR nicht verteidigen, ich fände es auch genauso nervig, wenn 3 von 5 Threads aus Postings à la "WAR ist so geil!!" bestehen würden, aber so langsam haben wir die Argumente für und gegen WAR alle schon gehört. (Grafik, Performance, PvP, Public Quests, etc.)

Im Prinzip sind diese Threads also alle im Großen und Ganzen das Selbe, warum sollte man sie dann nicht in einem Thread zusammenfassen und somit den Foren-Ticker etwas "defragmentieren".^^

Wie gesagt, bitte stempelt mich nicht als Fan-, Flame-, oder sonstwas Boy ab.^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Raicleve (23. September 2008)

naja, ich sage mal so. WAR sieht viel besser aus als WoW. performance ist super (auf höchsten details). Mein Rechner hat ne weniger gute Konfiguration als deiner. Also irgendwie raff ich das nich. Du solltest deinen Rechner auch mal pflegen, denn dann würde es vielleicht auch flüssig laufen. Wenn deine Platte ständig rotiert klingt das für mich als würdest du die einfach mal aufräumen müssen oder so. Die is sicher absolut fragmentiert...Naja was soll man da noch sagen. Fanboys bleiben Fanyboys und suchen irgendwelche Dinge um neue Spiele "schlecht" zu machen um sich ihrer Illusion wieder hingeben zu können, dass es nur DAS EINE Spiel gibt und nichts daran vorbeikommt...

Irgendwann sind auch die Tage eines WoW gezählt, und mit Warhammer hat Blizzard einen wirklich ernst zunehmenden konkurenten im nacken.


----------



## maselevic (23. September 2008)

also ich muss sagen warhammer ist einfach nur geil... leute die die grafik scheisse finden kann ich nicht verstehen. bei mir ruckelt das spiel manchmal in szenarien aber nur selten meistens läufts sehr gut


----------



## serix (23. September 2008)

Meine ganz pers. Meinung dazu, spiel dein Weh oh Weh weiter, was ich für einen ziehmlich dummen vergleich halte..

Spiel in WoW mal 100 vs100 da laggt es und es gibt kein halten mehr, solange das spiel in der spielmechnaik gut ist was braucht man mehr ?

WoW war mal gut aber mit jedem Addon gehts richtung untergang wer spielt schon bis lvl 150 ?Und raidboss xY 






mfg


----------



## FlixFlux (23. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.



lmao


----------



## Evíga (23. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> (...) Grafik ist bei bestem Willen nicht auf neuestem Stand, HdRo sieht Quantensprünge besser aus (...)



Ein Quantensprung ist ein extrem kleiner Schritt. Von einem Enegieniveau ins nächste. :>


----------



## Horvyk (23. September 2008)

Ich spiele seit dem 16.9. War und bin immer noch sehr angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, es ruckelt noch ab und an, obwohl ich einen guten Rechner habe. Aber ich denke, das liegt primär an der großen Serverbelastung.
Die Grafik ist gut und für ein das PvP Konzept absolut ausreichend.

Das einzige Problem, das ich mit dem Spiel habe, ist...ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche Klasse ich spielen soll ^^ Es gefallen mir zuviele.

Auserkorener 13
Hexenjäger 15
Squigtreiba 14
und noch ein paar um die 8-9. 
Macht Spaß alle zu testen, zumal man viel lernt,wovon man im PvP ordentlich profitiert.


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

Der TE beschwert sich über die "schlechte" Grafik, aber auf der anderen Seite will er beste Performace und dann auch noch  in einem Spiel was auf RvR ausgelegt ist. 

Erwischt: Ein "Blitzmerker"


----------



## Kontinuum (23. September 2008)

Was soll eig. diese dauernde Boshaftigkeit und herablassende Schreibweise gegenüber anderen Usern? Rumprollen mit Fachbegriffen und besserem deutsch, mehr ist das ja wohl auch nicht.
Wenn man verstanden hat, was der Thread-Ersteller will/erfragt, täte man sich besser daran das zu beantworten so gut man kann, anstatt auf spitzfindige Weise jede Kleinigkeit im Post herauszusuchen durch die man den Ersteller bloßstellen kann.
Von besonderer geistiger Größe und Reife zeugt das auch nicht unbedingt dauernd nur zynische Bemerkungen zu machen anstatt etwas sinnvolles zu schreiben -.-".

Edit: Natürlich hat der Thread-Ersteller hier nicht wirklich eine Frage gestellt, ich weiß (falls das jetzt wieder jmd. "netterweise" anmerken wollte!)


----------



## Rasvan (23. September 2008)

Ungerechte Welt.

Warhammer is soviel besser und zukunftsträchtiger als z.B WoF oder Lotro, aber leider könnens wohl doch viele Leute, dies eigentlich gern würden , nicht vernünftig spielen. Bin selbst sone bedauernwerte kreatur: find War vom Inhalt, Features, Gameplay , Karriere einfach besser als alles , was davor dagewesen ist...nur leider machts der PC nich mit.

Und dann gibts die anderen , die wegen kleinen Rucklern gleich aufhören. Man..ich hab Diashow, wenn mehr als 3 Spieler in der Nähe sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Probiert mal diesen Performance und Stotter-Fix (neuer Ansatz)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=109084


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (23. September 2008)

Man sollte mal daran denken das High End Grafik und große PvP Schlachten nicht zusammen geben, wie uns AOC gerade bewiesen hat. Mir gefällt die WAR Grafik, mir hat auch die Comic WOW Grafik nichts ausgemacht, reine Ansichstsache. Wegen der Grafik zu WOW zu gehen finde ich aber Paradox.

Performance Probleme sind in der Tat sehr ärgerlich, denke aber ein temporäres Problem. Ich erinnere mich das es bei WOW am Anfang genauso war, hat auch an allen Ecken und Enden geruckelt.

Hab schon bessere Gründe gelesen warum Leute lieber WOW spielen und noch bessere warum man lieber WAR spielt, am Ende eine individuelle Entscheidung die ich aber nicht von jedem einzelnen wissen muss.


----------



## Walfaris (23. September 2008)

Ich habe die meisten comments über mir nicht gelesen und nicht einmal das ganze Posting des TE aber wollte meine Meinung loswerden. Wer ein Spiel der Grafik wegen spielt, spielt umsonst denn dann, hat er nicht den leisesten Hauch einer Ahnung worum es bei Spiele geht.

Und Wörter wie Quantensprung würde ich nicht in den Mund nehmen wenn ich die Bedeutung nicht davon kenne!

Quantensprung ist eine der kleinstmöglichen bewegungen die Physikalisch erklärbar sind!


----------



## Iceshard (23. September 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen , dass mich die grafik echt ankotzt.
UNd dann noch das mit der performance???

Für mein sys zwar kein prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (4870 , e8400 ...)

Aber ich hätte scho etwas zeitgemäßer.

Selbst blizz hats gerafft und bringt nach und nach einige nette effekte in wow rein und haben ja auch schon angekündigt mit einem späteren addon evtl. neue grafik.

Gut grakka ist nicht alles und so sehe ich das dann auch xD

Spielt gefällt mir , auch wenn ich elfen spielen muss , weil die die geilsten klassen haben , aber verdammt nochmal gay aussehen.

PS: Hat jemand außer mir den bug , dass die gesichter durchsichtig sind und die zähne immer so wie bei zombies geflescht sind?
(oder gehört das sogar so ...)


----------



## Nesh (23. September 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach hat WAR das Genre zwar nicht revolutioniert.
Trotzdem hat es alles, was ein gutes MMO braucht, um ein sehr gutes MMO zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gutes Klassendesign, imo keine wirklichen Imbakarrieren, wirklich gutes RVRSystem.

Klar, die performance suckt grad noch ein wenig, aber das wird schon werden. Die Grafik sagt mir persönlich ziemlich zu, sie ist genau das, was WoW damals war, nicht 100% aktuell, aber sehr schön anzusehn und zweckdienlich.  Zumal das sehr gut an deinen persönlichen GraKa-Einstellungen liegen kann. 

Mich hat WAR bis jetzt überzeugt, ich werd vorerst dabei bleiben und bin sehr gespannt auf den Endgamecontent und hoffe auf genügend Langzeitmotivation, die nicht nur aus farmen besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so far..


----------



## Rasvan (23. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Probiert mal diesen Performance und Stotter-Fix (neuer Ansatz)
> 
> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=109084


 Toll...englisch....

Was soll das bringen , dieses Addon?


----------



## Nesh (23. September 2008)

Iceshard schrieb:


> PS: Hat jemand außer mir den bug , dass die gesichter durchsichtig sind und die zähne immer so wie bei zombies geflescht sind?
> (oder gehört das sogar so ...)



Das liegt, wie schon bemerkt, höchstwahrscheinlich an deinen GraKaEinstellungen. Einfach mal ausprobieren, liegt am Antialiasing bzw am Adaptive AntiAlialsing (einfach ausmachen, bei mir gings danach, Radeon HD 4850)

Ich hoff mal es hilft


----------



## D4rk-x (23. September 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele die Grafik dann noch für schlecht halten wenn mal wirklich ne Massenschlacht entbrennt wo 200 Ordis auf 200 Destros ( Bezeischnungen dem BuffCast entliehen ;D) Stoßen und dann mal richtig Fett Gaudi abgeht. *hihi* ich glaub da muss ich auch die Details auf low setzen aber dennoch funktioniert das mit der Engine besser als mit einer AoC oder HdRO Engine =)


----------



## Rorret (23. September 2008)

Iceshard schrieb:


> Spielt gefällt mir , auch wenn ich elfen spielen muss , weil die die geilsten klassen haben , aber verdammt nochmal gay aussehen.



und? schlimm? schwulenhasser? sonstwie gestört? eventuell auch was gegen hartz4-arbeitslose oder behinderte menschen? oh mann, wie ich solche sprüche hasse..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (23. September 2008)

Walfaris schrieb:


> Ich habe die meisten comments über mir nicht gelesen und nicht einmal das ganze Posting des TE aber wollte meine Meinung loswerden. Wer ein Spiel der Grafik wegen spielt, spielt umsonst denn dann, hat er nicht den leisesten Hauch einer Ahnung worum es bei Spiele geht.
> 
> Und Wörter wie Quantensprung würde ich nicht in den Mund nehmen wenn ich die Bedeutung nicht davon kenne!
> 
> Quantensprung ist eine der kleinstmöglichen bewegungen die Physikalisch erklärbar sind!



Nunja, ich beginne nun auch nicht mehr mit Ultima Online, weil es viel Content und ein nettes Gameplay zu bieten hat und der Hauptgrund dafür ist, dass mich UO aufgrund der Grafik einfach nicht mehr in den Bann ziehen würde.
Grafik macht für mich in einem MMO einen Großteil der Atmosphäre aus, was wiederrum die Langzeitmotivation auch entscheidend beeinflusst. Das ein oder andere neue Gimmick ist Anfangs zwar ganz nett, wird aber schnell zur Gewohnheit und damit langweilig, während ich mich in einer Spielwelt mit hübscher Grafik auch noch nach längerer Zeit immer wieder wohl fühle. Denke da setzt wahrscheinlich jeder seine Prioritäten anders, aber ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, dass bei einigen die Grafik ein Hauptgrund ist, der beeinflusst ob sie ein Spiel mögen oder nicht.


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Toll...englisch....
> 
> Was soll das bringen , dieses Addon?



Dein Client versucht nicht mehr jede Nachricht, die im Kampflog und im Chat usw. auftaucht, quasi in Echtzeit anzuzeigen, sondern es wird eine 0.5sec Verzögerung eingebaut. Dadurch hat der Client mehr Zeit und das Stottern/Ruckeln wird stark reduziert. Es ist gut möglich, das die Scriptschnittstelle (lua) noch nicht gut mit WAR harmoniert und deshalb es deshalb etwas "hakelig" ist.


----------



## Iceshard (23. September 2008)

@rorret

Lol muss ja nicht gleich durch drehen ... 
Ich hätte mir nur eine kurzhaar frisur gewünscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( Habe nicht gegen von dir genannte - nur kann ich mich dann nicht so gut mit diesem volk indifizieren)




Gibt es denn auch ne Möglichkeit die gesichter richtig angezeigt zu bekommen und trodzdem mit aa und af zu zocken.
Will da ehr ungern drauf verzichten , wenn ich schon das passende gerät dazu hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maridan (24. September 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> hi...und habt die warhammer foren mal durchgelesen?..kaum die beta gestartet..dasselbe geschnatter:.bringen nix fertig..grottenschlecht usw...wie bei AOC..!
> 
> mir kommts schon langsam vor das die wow-kiddies mit aller macht versuchen diese beiden neuen mmo durch ihr geschnatter schlecht zu machen! findet euch entlich ab damit ,das AOC und Warhammer die neue GENERATION ist und die Zukunft gehört!!
> 
> ...



Das WAR die Zukunft gehört ist klar (wenn vllt auch nur eine kurze zeit) dennoch hat Blizz das monopol durch wow in der mmorpg szene und es bedarf nun auch einigen jahren und/oder einem so derb guten game um wow vom thron zu schubsen.





Rasvan schrieb:


> Ungerechte Welt.
> 
> Warhammer is soviel besser und zukunftsträchtiger als z.B WoF oder Lotro, aber leider könnens wohl doch viele Leute, dies eigentlich gern würden , nicht vernünftig spielen. Bin selbst sone bedauernwerte kreatur: find War vom Inhalt, Features, Gameplay , Karriere einfach besser als alles , was davor dagewesen ist...nur leider machts der PC nich mit.
> 
> ...



Kannst du das vorraussehn? Hast ne Kristall Kugel im Zimmer?? Bei AOC haben das auch viele gesagt und was ist passiert? Ich würde erstma 1 jahr warten bevor man sagt WAR,AOC etc is besser als WoW dafür sollten die sich erstma aufem Spiele Markt und bei der Community behaupten.


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

> und/oder einem so derb guten game um wow vom thron zu schubsen.



Blizzards Worlds of Starcraft dann vielleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Protoss, Menschen und &#8222;Infested&#8220; als Spielerrassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. September 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> und? schlimm? schwulenhasser? sonstwie gestört? eventuell auch was gegen hartz4-arbeitslose oder behinderte menschen? oh mann, wie ich solche sprüche hasse.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gay bedeutet sowas wie fröhlich... er mag keine fröhlichen Leute^^. Hassen darf man immernoch was man will, hoffe Deutschland ist (noch) ein freies land. Nur über seine Abneigung sollte man halt keine herabwertenden Posts verfassen, die eventuell Personengruppen diskriminieren könnten.

Ich zb. mag keine Leute die Offtiopic Sachen posten, und gleich bei jeder Bemerkung aufgehen.

... aber das ist OT^^.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn er findet das Elfen Gay sind, darf er das nicht?
Muss er Gays mögen? 


Du hast noch alte Leute vergessen zu erwähnen,... nicht-Wähler, demokraten und Tiere.


----------



## Alasken (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.
> *
> ...




die grafik ist perfekt angepasst (und sieht verdammt gut aus) für spielbare 40 gegen 40 schlachten dies oft im open rvr gibt ... ich will sehen das das lotro leistet ...

die performance ist einwandfrei auf meinem 5000+ dc, 4 gig ddr2 800, 9800 gtx 

muss also an dir liegen ...

ja und wenndes halt nich gebacken bekommst geh wow spielen wo jeder spell aussieht wie der andere ... have fun


----------



## shawn_duh (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> *Negativ:*
> - die Grafik ist bei bestem Willen nicht auf neuestem Stand, HdRo sieht Quantensprünge besser aus und hat nun auch schon einige Zeit auf dem "Buckel", und ich denke nicht, daß das ein Problem ist, das sich mal eben wegpatchen lässt
> 
> - die Performance lässt absolut zu Wünschen übrig, auf meinem 3 Monate alten Rechner (6000+ dual Core, 3GB Ram, Radeon hd 3800) hängts ständig, die Festplatte rotiert zwischendurch immer wieder um Pagefiles nachzuladen/auszulagern



Habe die gleiche Hardware wie du sie oben bescrieben hast. Spiele auf höchster Auflösung, max. Details usw. und es ruckelt *KEINE BISSCHEN* bei mir !

Bin mit der Grafik total zufrieden.


----------



## BloodlYy (24. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.



Richtig, es ist noch viel mehr =D 

..xP


----------



## Marben (24. September 2008)

Also wer nach einer Woche an der Grafik von WAR rummäckelt, sollte sich mal daran erinnern wie die Grafik von WoW nach em Release aussah.


----------



## everblue (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.
> *
> ...




Hallo lieber TE,

deiner Ansicht nach, sollte sich gravierend etwas tun.
Bitte dich, deine Ausführung um ein paar Punkte zu erweitern. 
Was soll sich den deiner Meinung nach genau ändern ? 

MFG
everblue


----------



## Respawn (24. September 2008)

Schließe mich Kontinuum und Everblue an.
Ist schon komisch wie in Foren immer nur nach Möglichkeiten gesucht wird den TE irgendwie runterzumachen. Seltsam, dass es dennoch soviele neue Beiträge gibt bei so vielen niveaulosen Kommentaren.

@TE: Bei mir läufts auch flüssig, bis auf ein paar Ruckelprobleme in Szenarios, die aber bei mir definitiv festplattenbedingt sind. Aber ich habe schon von einigen Bekannten gehört, dass die auch arge Probleme haben War vernüftig zu zocken, was auch ein Grund ist, weshalb die lieber bei Wow geblieben sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele Wow bereits seit der Beta und bin durch War das erstemal versucht gewesen, was neues auszuprobieren. Bisher gefällt es mir relativ gut, wobei ich ein wenig Angst habe, dass das reine RvR Konzept mich auf Dauer doch etwas weniger bei Stange hält als zunächst gedacht. Aber Wotlk kommt ja erst in etwas über einem Monat, bis dahin kann man noch viel probieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso, und bitte fallt alle über mich her, weil ich Wow nicht verfluche, nur weil's grad cool is.


----------



## Crav3n (24. September 2008)

Man sollte gerade bei einem Spiel, dass im End-Content auf PvP und Massenschlachten ausgelegt ist, ist unbedingt auf die Grafik achten. Umso besser die Grafik umso schlechter in solchen Scenarien die Performance. Ich für meinen Teil muss atm W.A.R eh auf Low-Details zoggen, ansonsten könnte ich alle 15 minuten: /reloadui eingeben...

Und ehrlich gesagt, zogge ich nen MMORPG nicht wegen der Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern wegen des Contents klar gehört Grafik auch dazu aber sollte nicht das A&O sein.

Die Performance Probleme werden sicherlich noch behoben, sind halt Kinderkrankheiten eines neuerschienenen Games... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach btw wenn Grafik so wichtig ist, hätte man niemals WoW zoggen brauchen


----------



## SirDamatadore (24. September 2008)

@TE

Du hast doch gestern hier (klick) schon das gleiche geschrieben, hat man dir da nicht das nötige Interesse entgegen gebracht?

Warum müssen sich die, denen WAR nicht zu sagt immer in den Mittelpunkt stellen?


----------



## Raveren (24. September 2008)

ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass W.A.R bei so vielen super pc's ruckelt und massiv hängen bleibt. ich selbst spiele es auf meinen laptop (alles auf hoch) und bei mir ruckelte bisher noch gar nichts.und ich muss sagen mein laptop ist kein highendgerät im gegensatz zu manchen pc's. vlt liegt es gar nicht an den hardwareanforderungen,sondern an etwas anderem.

mfg raveren


----------



## SirDamatadore (24. September 2008)

@Raveren

ich habe auch kein Highend PC und es läuft bei mir sauber. Klar ist in Schlachtfeldern mal ein kleiner Ruckler drin aber der ist so minimal, das ich dies schon nicht mehr sehe.

Ich denke eher, das die Leute einen Highend CPU oder GraKa haben und dann davon ausgehen, der PC sei mit einem gutem Teil  jetzt Highend. Es gibt auch leider Hardware die nicht gut zusammen läuft, ich habe z.b. Motherboard und Graka immer von einem Hersteller (in dem Fall MSI).


----------



## Thrull (24. September 2008)

@ Respawn: Es ist nicht nötig den Thread-Ersteller runter zu machen. Das schafft er schon völlig alleine.

Alleine die Aussage seine Hardware wäre erst 3 Monate alt bringt mich zum schmunzeln. Einen AMD 6000+ Dualcore habe ich mir Ende letztes Jahr gekauft. Und da war er schon spott billig.

Hier sehe ich eher wieder einen Versuch sich zu profilieren weil ihm das Spiel nicht gefällt / er WoW soviel besser findet und allen anderen die Laune verderben will.

Ich persönlich Spiele auf einem Notebook Warhammer (2 x 2,4 Ghz Core 2 Duo (T8300), 4 GB Ram, HD 2600 XT) und bei mir ruckelt es kein Bisschen (1680 x 1050, Full Details).
Klar..direkt nach dem laden kurz, ja..das wars aber auch.

Sorry TE, aber du hast verloren.

Grüße
Thrull


----------



## Churchak (24. September 2008)

na dann lieber TE viel spass in deiner WoW realität *wave*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (24. September 2008)

Also dass sich Leute über die Performance aufregen, kann ich verstehen.
Da kauft man sich von den erarbeiteten Kröten ne neune Kiste und prompt wars nix.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich.... eigentlich sollte es ja bei allen Laufen, die schon einen Ausflug nach Hyborien hinter sich haben.

Und mit der Grafik, naja das ist so eine Sache, man hat eine Welt geschaffen, die sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.
Detailverliebtheit ist eine Sache, Spielbarkeit eine Andere.

Bei Crysis war das wunderbar zu sehen, scheissgeile Grafik, aber die Spielbarkeit bei den Details war doch recht gering.

Da lob ich mir lieber die paar Abstriche bei der Grafik.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, bei den knapp 10 Mille Leute die WOW zocken wird es nicht die Grafik sein, die sie an das Spiel bindet, sonden der Kontent.


----------



## Byrok (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> *Negativ:*
> - die Grafik ist bei bestem Willen nicht auf neuestem Stand, HdRo sieht Quantensprünge besser aus und hat nun auch schon einige Zeit auf dem "Buckel", und ich denke nicht, daß das ein Problem ist, das sich mal eben wegpatchen lässt



posting weil im head vom fred steht: _"dich auch"_

siehste, aus diesem grund hab ich das game an den nagel gehängt ... bei nem neuen game sollte man sich doch eine halbswegs "neue" grafikengine erwarten können

ui, jetzt kommen gleich wieder die stupiden postings wie _"ignoriert byrok, von dem kommt nix produktives"_ und ähnlicher sch...^^ bitte, bin jetzt schon gespannt auf eure bemerkungen *zurücklehnundschmunzelndzuguck*


----------



## Mekhet (24. September 2008)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Also dass sich Leute über die Performance aufregen, kann ich verstehen.
> Da kauft man sich von den erarbeiteten Kröten ne neune Kiste und prompt wars nix.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich.... eigentlich sollte es ja bei allen Laufen, die schon einen Ausflug nach Hyborien hinter sich haben.
> 
> ...




Es muß der content sein, ne andere Möglichkeit gibts ja nciht, aber bitte bedenke:

WoW hat 10mio Accounts, dass sind nicht 10mio Spieler, ich hab da nämlich auch noch einen und der liegt brach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Grafik zum release von WoW war von der Qualität her genauso wie sie es jetzt bei WAR ist.

ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Leute, die hier rumtröten und zu WoW zurück wollen, damit drohen? beim release von WoW noch nicht dabei waren.
Und deswegen vielleicht enttäuscht sind? weil sie sich ein Spiel zum release erwünscht haben, das schon 3 Jahre alt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann hätt ich ja noch ne persönliche Frage an den TE und Leute, die es ihm gleich tun.

Warum erzählt ihr das eigentlich hier?
Ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber:
Ich mein euch müßte doch bewußt sein, dass es nur zu flames kommt.
Oder hofft ihr die große Zustimmung zu bekommen, die euch als TE und "Erfinder" des zurückkehrens zu WoW und finder aller negativen Eigenschaften von WAR in den Forenhimmel lobt, euch zum Admin hier macht und Blizzard euch die nächsten 6 Jahre kostenlos zocken läßt.

Wäre es für die eignenen Nerven nciht angenehmer, wenn man solche Aussagen für sich, bzw. im Freundeskreis diskutiert?
Ich raube mir doch auch nciht den nerv und starte ne Diskussion wie:

Ich bin wieder von Porsche zu Mercedes gewechselt, weil das Navi beim Porsche nicht Serienmäßig drinnen ist.

Mich würd interessieren, welche Beweggründe dahinter stecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böhmer (24. September 2008)

Hi Leute !

Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich in solchen threads immer bekriegen muss wenn es um vergleiche geht^^

Fakt ist : 

WoW ist ein sehr gutes Spiel sonst wäre es nicht so erfolgreich,viele ehemalige WoW-Spieler ziehen jetzt drüber her obwohl sie selbst 3 Jahre WoW gezockt haben *lach*.Also ich zocke kein Game wenn es mir nicht gefällt (komisch).

Fakt ist auch :

Warhammer Online ist auch ein gutes Spiel aber braucht eben hier und da noch nen Feinschliff,wie fast jedes Spiel am Anfang,aber WoW wird es wohl trotzdem nicht vom Thron stoßen.


----------



## Crav3n (24. September 2008)

Böhmer schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich in solchen threads immer bekriegen muss wenn es um vergleiche geht^^
> 
> ...




Wer sagt denn überhaupt das WoW aufn Thron ist, die 10 Millionen Accounts? Das beweist nur das es keine alternative gab bis zum 18.9. Die nun aber mit WAR eindeutig gekommen ist. Ich selbst hab WoW auch seit Release gezoggt, falle auch nicht drüber her, weils mir spass gemacht hat, aber für *meinen* Teil war das Spiel ausgelutscht und nicht mehr interessant, ich denke viele die zu WAR gegangen sind wird es ähnlich gehen. ( Meine Meinung )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Beide Spiele haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, aber jeweils das andere komplett in den Dreck ziehen ist sicherlich schwachsinn...
Und wie schon alle sagen, wenn man WoW lieber spielt, ist es eure Sache, ihr habt euren Spass daran. Nur lasst uns auch unseren Spass an WAR haben. 
Vorallem, jedesmal das gleich hier jeden Tag liest man unzählige Threads zum Thema Performance, WAR ist ja so schlecht usw. 

Denkt mal nach: Das Spiel ist eine WOCHE alt... Wer WoW von Release an gezoggt hat, weiss selber das es nicht besser war. Das leider das Problem die meisten die hier flamen über WAR haben WoW 100 %ig erst mit Burning Crusade angefangen...

So long... 

ps. flame on.... achja und btw wieso bleibt ihr nicht in eurem WoW Forum.... ??!?!


----------



## Mikehoof (24. September 2008)

Also zu der Grafik habe ich bewußt erstmal nichts geschrieben weil ich auf meine echte Kiste gewartet habe aber selbst auf meinem Lappy lief es ordentlich. 

Nvidia 8600M 256mb
2,2 Duo Core
2GB Ram 
Vista

Gestern war mein großer endlich wieder da und ich dachte COOL :-)

Alles voll aufgedreht und in den Szenarien die Effekte anderer Spieler gesehen, alles wirkte viel besser. Die Grafik von Warhammer ist für ein MMO 1A wenn man einen einigermaßen guten PC hat.

Nvidia 8800 GTS 512 MB
3,0 Duo Core
4 GB Ram
XP

Zum Spiel selber kann ich nur sagen das ich den starken Drang verspüre zu zocken und das ist am wichtigsten. Schade wenn es einigen nicht gefällt aber mir hat z.b. Bioshock überhaupt nicht gefallen obwohl alle geschwärmt haben. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und der ständige Vergleich mit WoW kotzt mich echt an.


----------



## Aldaria (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> - die Performance lässt absolut zu Wünschen übrig, auf meinem 3 Monate alten Rechner (6000+ dual Core, 3GB Ram, Radeon hd 3800) hängts ständig, die Festplatte rotiert zwischendurch immer wieder um Pagefiles nachzuladen/auszulagern



Ich verstehe das nicht, viele Leute haben Performance Probleme. Ich habe selber ein E6750, 4gb Ram und eine GForce 8800GT, Vista Ultima 64 bit und absolut keine Probleme, ausser dass mobs manchmal gerne rumteleportieren. Das liegt aber wohl eher am Server.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aja, die Grafik ist natürlich voll aufgedreht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyled (24. September 2008)

Mmm und nicht vergessen, dass ihr AA und Texturfilter per Treiber der GraKa aktivieren müsst, InGame gibts keinen Regler dafür. Und dass es ohne Kantenglättung nicht prall aussieht, dafür kann das Spiel nichts ;-)

Hab nen X2 5000+, 2GB RAM und GeForce 7900GT und es läuft flüssig bei vollen Details, 4x AA und die Sichtweite ein "klitzewenig" zurück.


Zum Gameplay: Ich finds einfach erfrischend. WAR ist ein wirklich gut gemachtes Spiel und es ist ein MMO. Für mich nach drei Jahren WoW genau das richtige. Ich habe längst aufgehört, Vergleiche zu ziehen. Es macht mir Spaß und ich vermisse nichts. Was will ich denn mehr?


----------



## Domiel (24. September 2008)

Raicleve schrieb:


> naja, ich sage mal so. WAR sieht viel besser aus als WoW. performance ist super (auf höchsten details). Mein Rechner hat ne weniger gute Konfiguration als deiner. Also irgendwie raff ich das nich. Du solltest deinen Rechner auch mal pflegen, denn dann würde es vielleicht auch flüssig laufen. Wenn deine Platte ständig rotiert klingt das für mich als würdest du die einfach mal aufräumen müssen oder so. Die is sicher absolut fragmentiert...Naja was soll man da noch sagen. Fanboys bleiben Fanyboys und suchen irgendwelche Dinge um neue Spiele "schlecht" zu machen um sich ihrer Illusion wieder hingeben zu können, dass es nur DAS EINE Spiel gibt und nichts daran vorbeikommt...
> 
> Irgendwann sind auch die Tage eines WoW gezählt, und mit Warhammer hat Blizzard einen wirklich ernst zunehmenden konkurenten im nacken.



konkurent? war is auch nur ne wow-kopie..


----------



## Domiel (24. September 2008)

TrueMorgor schrieb:


> Gay bedeutet sowas wie fröhlich... er mag keine fröhlichen Leute^^. Hassen darf man immernoch was man will, hoffe Deutschland ist (noch) ein freies land. Nur über seine Abneigung sollte man halt keine herabwertenden Posts verfassen, die eventuell Personengruppen diskriminieren könnten.
> 
> Ich zb. mag keine Leute die Offtiopic Sachen posten, und gleich bei jeder Bemerkung aufgehen.
> 
> ...


was die sache an sich nicht besser macht..


----------



## Topperharly (24. September 2008)

War ist nicht WoW, War wird nie WoW sein und vorallem War wollte sowieso nie wie WoW werden. War ist was anders, was... einige sagen besser andere schlechter.  ich denke -sorry-, dass das hier wieder ein nutzloser flame-war-lobe-wow-thread is. sprechen wir in 2 -3 monaten nochmal über war. und wegen grafik... das is ja mal das dümmste was ich je gehört habe, als ob die grafik in wow besser sei....


----------



## Ashgard (24. September 2008)

Bitte hört endlich mal auf die Grafik von WoW mit der Grafik von WAR zu vergleichen.

Da liegen Welten dazwischen. 


Stellt mal einen Schwertmeister in Altdorf auf den Marktplatz und als Vergleich
einen Nachtelf-Krieger nach Stormwind vors Auktionshaus. Und dann vergleichen
wir mal Gebäude-Strukturen, Texturen, Details, etc.

Und dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal über Grafik.

Und nein, das "mimimi-Comic-Grafik-Stil" für WoW zählt nicht. Comic-Stil hat nix
mit verwaschenen Texturen zu tun. Und auch nix mit Bäumen wo irgendwas
drüber gestülpt ist, was wie Blätter aussehen soll.


----------



## Philipp23 (24. September 2008)

Aber was ich nicht verstehe warum die Grafik so sch.... ist... Bei WOW, Farcry2, crysis, COD4,5 etc. Klappt es auch wunderbar.. Ich schätze es liegt daran. Das EA mitgewirkt hat... Die verkacken immer alles.....


----------



## Lari (24. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht verstehe warum die Grafik so sch.... ist... Bei WOW, Farcry2, crysis, COD4,5 etc.


Also entweder kommt die Ironie nicht wirklich rüber, oder ab jetzt nimmt dich keiner mehr Ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (24. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also entweder kommt die Ironie nicht wirklich rüber, oder ab jetzt nimmt dich keiner mehr Ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, ich geb halt gern mein Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Du hast das mit EA nicht zitiert !!


----------



## Lari (24. September 2008)

Das wichtige war ja, dass du WoW im gleichen Satz mit Crysis, Farcry, CoD4 etc. genannt hast, und das im Bezug auf die Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> *Positiv:*
> - das spielt bringt neue Elemente ins Genre, keine Frage, die PQ sind herrlich erfrischend, offene Gruppen fördern das Zusammenspiel
> 
> - atmosphärisch fühle ich mich auch wohl, überall krachts und bängts, ich fühle mich ständig inmitten eines Kriegsgebiets
> ...



Erstmal zu den positiven Dingen: Ja - auch ich finde die Atmosphaere gut, die PQs sind eine nette (und manchmal auch spannende) Abwechslung und die normalen Quests sind auch nicht schlechter als die Quests anderer Spiele. Dem "viele Spieler ueberall" kann ich nicht so ganz zustimmen - manchmal kommt man sich doch recht allein vor...

Die ganze Kritik an der Graphik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man volle Details eingeschaltet und AA ueber die GraKa aktiviert hat, dann schaut es meiner Meinung nach sehr gut aus. Klar - AoC sah besser aus - aber da hat man auch gesehen, dass gutes Aussehen allein nicht ausreicht. Fuer mich toppt die WAR-Graphik auf jeden Fall die Graphik aller anderen fuer mich in Frage kommenden MMOs - und daher bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Performance - nun ja. Es ist ja bekannt, dass es noch ein paar Probleme gibt, die wohl auch mit den Servern zusammen haengen. Insgesamt kann ich mich aber auch da nicht beschweren. Auf meinem 1,5 Jahre alten Rechner (5800+Dualcore, 8800GTX, 4GB RAM) laeuft WAR auf maximalen Einstellungen mit nie weniger als 40FPS (im RvR), im Schnitt sind es wohl so 50-60. Ich finde damit kann man zufrieden sein. Wer auf einem "besseren" Rechner Probleme hat, der sollte den Fehler nicht nur bei WAR suchen.


----------



## Philipp23 (24. September 2008)

Ja und ? .... Warum ist es nicht möglich Warhammer die Grafik von Farcry, crysis oder COD4,5 zu verleihen ?? Die Spiele haben absolut ne mega Grafik.


----------



## Anthrazides (24. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht rummeckern, aber ich finde, man könnte langsam mal Sammel-Threads für "WAR-Tester" einführen.
> Immer wenn ich den Foren-Ticker abklappere, sind irgendwie 3 von 5 Threads Meinungen von irgendwelchen Spielern, die, aus allseits bekannten Gründen, nicht mit WAR zufrieden sind.
> 
> Stempelt mich jetzt bitte nicht als Fanboy ab, ich will WAR nicht verteidigen, ich fände es auch genauso nervig, wenn 3 von 5 Threads aus Postings à la "WAR ist so geil!!" bestehen würden, aber so langsam haben wir die Argumente für und gegen WAR alle schon gehört. (Grafik, Performance, PvP, Public Quests, etc.)
> ...



Boah, Du FANBOY! Du BOYBOY!

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Die Threads werden schon alleine aufhören, wenn diejenigen, die unzufrieden sind, wieder eifrig Urnether farmen. Ich prophezeie, in spätestens vier Wochen ist der Spuk vorbei – da ist das Game dann in den Zeitschriften ausgiebig getestet und jeder kann sich seine Meinung "bilden" ohne vorher gespielt zu haben (wem immer das auch was bringt).


----------



## Ellrock (24. September 2008)

Ich habe eine ähnliches System wie der Ersteller . Läuft bei mir wunderbar auch in den Szenarien bei hoher Auflösung.

Super finde ich die Möglichkeit unter Einstellungen eine alternativ Konfiguration für RVR zu basteln und mit einem Klick umzuschalten, mit der man dann für Massenschlachten alle Effekte ausschaltet kann um Performance zu gewinnen.

Bei hoher Auflösung läd War eine 1,3 Gigabyte große Datei in den Arbeitsspeicher. Wenn man 3Gig hat - läuft es auch unter Vista super. 

Da ist kaum was mit dauerndem Swap. 

Das einzige Manko was ich an dem Spiel sehe sind nicht die wenigen Bugs sonderen die Kommunkiation mit anderen Spielern und die Gruppensuche.

Sie ist weder Stand der Technik und nicht so komfortabel wie man sie aus anderen Spielen kennt. Die Gruppensuche hingt sogar hinter DAOC aus dem eigenen Haus Mythic hinterher. Die UI sonst ist super.


----------



## Lari (24. September 2008)

WAR mit einer "Crysis-Grafik" ist absolut unrealistisch, das sollte man wissen.
Trotzdem: Die Gleichsetzung von WoW und "Grafikkrachern" ist und bleibt amüsant ^^


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> nö, ich geb halt gern mein Senf dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Crysis auch von EA und Farcry 2 noch nicht mal erschienen ist....

Aber erklär mir doch mal was ein Publisher mit der Grafik von einem Spiel zu tun hat ?


----------



## SirDamatadore (24. September 2008)

Hier macht keiner WoW schlecht bzw auch keiner geht ins WoW Forum und macht es da schlecht.

Es geht drum, das es immer die selben Leute sind die nörgeln, seit Tagen. So wie es auch schon einige gesagt haben, ist es nicht mehr nachvolziebar warum die Leute das machen. Es lässt nur den schluss zu, das sie WAR schlecht reden wollen, ich gehe sogar noch weiter und sage, das die meisten warscheinlich noch nicht mal WAR gespielt habe.

Wie kann man es sonst bitte erklären, das die sagen WAR ist nicht spielbar auf ihren Highend PC? Viele haben geschrieben sie spielen auf einem normalen Laptop. Ich spiele mit einem PC der eher unterste Mittelklasse wenn nicht noch schlechter ist und keiner hat starke ruckler, nur die Leute die eh schon nur am nörgeln sind.

Der TE hat des öfteren schon gesagt,d as ihm das Geme nicht zusagt und heute (wo die WoW Server down waren/sind) macht er ein extra Thema auf und nochmal zu sagen das er das Game nicht mag. 
Also, ist doch schon sehr merkwürdig.

Was die Grafik angeht, ich kenne mich jetzt nicht wirklich bzw garnicht mit Grafik aus aber Licht und Schatten bzw Effekte beim kämpfen, ist doch schon ein grosser Schritt was bessere Grafik angeht. Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht, das bei WoW die Charaktere beim kämpfen Effekte machen.


----------



## Avenenera (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.
> *
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse aber
1.) Wenn du bei einem MMO vollen Wert auf Grafik legst hast du auch sicher keinen Spaß an WoW und solltest lieber Farcry spielen.
2.) Die Performance geht sicher noch hoch. Bestes Beispiel ist AoC wo nach einigen Patches die Engine oder was auch immer verbesertes wurde und wos jetzt um einiges flüssiger rennt.

Wenn diese 2 Punkte der Grund sind warum du mit WAR aufhören willst warst du nie wirklich ein Fan davon bzw. hats dich nicht wirklich interessiert.

Edit:
Die schlichte Grafik ist auch einer der Gründe warum WoW so verbreitet ist. Selbst damals hätte man besseres zeigen können (EQ 2), jedoch kann ich dir aus dem Stand alleine auf meinem Server min. 20 Leute aufzählen die WoW nur spielen weil es auf ihrem alten Rechner noch funktioniert und sie nur wegen eines Spiels nicht nen neuen Rechner kaufen wollen.


----------



## Crav3n (24. September 2008)

also wenn wir schonmal dabei sind: WoW unter die Kategorie Gute Grafik einzuteilen, wers meint machen zu müssen okay, aber ich denke da sind sich viele einig das WoW nicht zu den Spitzentitel angeht. Und schon garnicht sollte man, im grafischen Zusammenhang, WoW mit Farcry2, Crysis CoD4 o.ä. in einem Satz erwähnen. Da liegen technisch gesehen Jahrhunderte zwischen...Crysis grenzt mit diversen Consolen-Einstellungen an Fotorealismus, wo hingegen WoW nicht mal annähernd in die Richtung kommt. 

Der Comic-Style von Blizzard ist durchaus ne gute Idee und auch schön, es war/ist auch ein gutes Spiel ( für manche ist es das noch, für mich nicht ). Aber für einige halt nicht mehr.

Die Grafik in WAR gehört auch nicht zu den bestmöglichen aufn Markt, dennoch besser als WoW ( wobei man hier eigentlich auch keine Vergleiche stellen kann, da Comic-Style und WAR-Engine, 2 verschiedene sind. )

_"Aber was ich nicht verstehe warum die Grafik so sch.... ist... Bei WOW, Farcry2, crysis, COD4,5 etc."_

und ganz ehrlich bei einem solchen Satz: müsstet du die Grafik von Farcry2 etc. auch scheisse finden wenn du WoW da mit einbringst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ja und ? .... Warum ist es nicht möglich Warhammer die Grafik von Farcry, crysis oder COD4,5 zu verleihen ?? Die Spiele haben absolut ne mega Grafik.



Denk doch bitte mal selber nach, ein Spiel was auf Massen PvP ausgelegt ist mit eienr Grafik ( bzw Engine ) eines Spiels wie Farcry oder Crysis... macht null Sinn, weil die Performance dann die hier so angeprangert wird noch mehr in Keller geht...


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.



Mit lvl15 kann man ja auch wirklich aussagekräftig das Spiel bewerten...no comment. Lass mich mal Raten: Deine Gilde hat 3-4 Mitglieder, die so um die 9-12 rumgammeln, du rennst meistens Solo durch die Gegend, und ärgerst dich dass du so langsam levelst. Tja, guten Mohorgen lieber Herr ExWoWler: WAR ist Gruppenspiel extrem, das Spiel zwingt dich an jeder Ecke dazu, in der Gruppe unterwegs zu sein. Solospiel in WAR = Kotzlangweilig.



> - die Grafik ist bei bestem Willen nicht auf neuestem Stand, HdRo sieht Quantensprünge besser aus und hat nun auch schon einige Zeit auf dem "Buckel", und ich denke nicht, daß das ein Problem ist, das sich mal eben wegpatchen lässt


Stimmt, die Grafik ist etwas über drei Jahre alt. Damit ist sie 1. Immer noch Meilen besser als WoW, dessen Grafik bald 8 Jahre alt ist (Vor fast 4 Jahren released + 4 Jahre Entwicklung) und 2. für das Spiel vollkommen ausreichend. Wenn dir die WoW Grafik mehr zusagt, dann bitte schön, verbietet dir ja keiner es zu spielen.



> - die Performance lässt absolut zu Wünschen übrig, auf meinem 3 Monate alten Rechner (6000+ dual Core, 3GB Ram, Radeon hd 3800) hängts ständig, die Festplatte rotiert zwischendurch immer wieder um Pagefiles nachzuladen/auszulagern


Intel Core2Duo - 2GB RAM - HD 3850 ... Ich spiele vollkommen Ruckelfrei, selbst bei Keepschlachten. Insofern: Fehler liegt bei dir.




> Wenn sich da nicht gravierend was tut in den nächsten zwei Monaten bin ich wieder bei World of Farmcraft!



Jeder der geht ist herzlich willkommen. Ich wünsche dir viel Spass beim Dailyquestfarmen und Honorgrinden =)


----------



## Turican (24. September 2008)

Raicleve schrieb:


> naja, ich sage mal so. WAR sieht viel besser aus als WoW. performance ist super




*lacht Tränen*



> Stimmt, die Grafik ist etwas über drei Jahre alt. Damit ist sie 1. Immer noch Meilen besser als WoW,



*lacht nochmal*


----------



## Avenenera (24. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mit lvl15 kann man ja auch wirklich aussagekräftig das Spiel bewerten...no comment.



Das ist ja der Joke am ganzen. Er will aufhören weil ihm die Graifk nicht passt bzw. die Performance noch nicht optimiert ist.


----------



## Nofel (24. September 2008)

Also erst mal vorweg. Wenn ihr einen high end PC habt und WAR nicht läuft dann ist es in 80% der Fälle ein Fehler 40 (der Fehler sitzt 40cm vor dem Bildschirm). Meist läuft es nachdem der Rechner aktuelle Treiber hat und die Festplatte mal defragmentiert wurde. Manchmal ist es auch nur eine Schlechte Zusammenstellung von PC-Komponenten oder wirklich mal das WAR etwas nicht 100% unterstützt. Dann muss man sich mal jemanden holen der sich damit auskennt der vielleicht mal einen Abend etwas rumprobiert oder mal neuinstalliert. Ich hab 4 PCs fertig gemacht auf denen es nicht Lief. Der eine war ein Q6600, 2*8800GTX und 8GB Speicher, da hatte man nur 5-8 Frames mit Treiber neu und es waren 40 FPS. 

Zur Grafik. 
Ich war jemand der als Crysis raus kam, sich zwei 8800GTX gekauft hat. Ich steh auf gute Grafik. Trotzdem finde ich das Blizzard die BESTE Spieleschmiede der Welt ist, was allerdings nicht an der Grafik liegt. Ich hab seit Warcraft 1 jedes Spiel gespielt und ich fand jedes Top, aber die Grafik war immer veraltet. Grafik ist wichtig. Aber bei einem Guten Spiel achtet man nur am Anfang auf die Grafik. Später rückt sie in den Hintergrund, wenn das Spiel etwas für einen ist. Also wenn dich die Grafik so stört wird es wahrscheinlich nicht das richtig Spiel für dich sein.

Ich hab gestern mit etwa 100 Mann versucht ein Keep einzunehmen. Ich hab gedacht gleich wenn es richtig los geht war es das mit dem Server oder die Rechner gehen in die Knie (man ist ja einiges aus WoW gewohnt, als man noch in Ogrima kloppen war), aber nichts, es Lief. Die Tür hatte irgendwie einen Fehler teilweise haben die Leute etwas gelaggt, aber es war Spielbar.

Ach ja und etwas zu dieser Art von Themen.

Geht mal auf ein Opeltreffen und sagt der neue Opel sieht scheiße aus und hat auch keine Leistung und sowieso VW über alles. Wenn du da nur verbal angegriffen wirst hast du glück. Ich glaube keine Wäre so verrückt, sowas zu machen. Warum macht man das dann in einem Forum?

@Turican 

Ich könnte mich selber schlagen das ist auf deinen äußerst intelligenten Kommentar eingehe, aber...
Du bist ja der Meinung das die WoW Grafik besser ist, könntest du das mal eben darlegen warum das so ist?


----------



## Crav3n (24. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Geht mal auf ein Opeltreffen und sagt der neue Opel sieht scheiße aus und hat auch keine Leistung und sowieso VW über alles. Wenn du da nur verbal angegriffen wirst hast du glück. Ich glaube keine Wäre so verrückt, sowas zu machen. Warum macht man das dann in einem Forum?



Kann ich dir sagen: weil man vor seinem Monitor sitzt und anonym ist, keine Angst haben muss vor solchen Reaktionen. In einem Forum kann man getrost Dinge überlesen, die gegen einen gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah btw, wieso hängen eigentlich immer alle Leute die was anderes Spielen in dem WAR Forum ? Wollte ich vorhin schonmal wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunco (24. September 2008)

@ TE:
Geh einfach heim! Wir sind dir nicht böse.


----------



## Ellrock (24. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ja und ? .... Warum ist es nicht möglich Warhammer die Grafik von Farcry, crysis oder COD4,5 zu verleihen ?? Die Spiele haben absolut ne mega Grafik.



Kurz gesagt : Es gibt zur Zeit  weder diese Recher noch die Grafikarten die bei der Menge der Spieler diesen Grafikaufbau in der von dir gewünschten Zeit hinbekommen.



Es ist ein großer  Unterschied ob du 

a. lokal an deinem Rechner und das Spiel alleine spielst und die Performance deines Rechners alleine für den Bildaufbau verantwortlich ist ,

oder 

b. dein Rechner auf die Pakete aus dem Internet *waren muss* - bevor er weiss, welche Grafik  er aufbauen darf und welche Spieler er wo anzeigen darf.

Bei Spielen wie AoC und War der neuen Generation kommt hinzu, dass die Spiele nun auch die Daten über kollidierende Objekte über das Internet schicken ( Beispiel : Der Ork der dich auf einer schmalen Brücke nicht vorbei läßt. ) 

Bei DAOC und Wow kannst du durch andere Spieler durchlaufen. Bei AoC und und War kommt nun die Daten hinzu dass jeder Spieler mit jedem Spieler kollidieren kann und diese Daten über das Internet geschickt werden müssen. 

Die Pakete werden sehr groß.

Ich personlich bin auch gespannt ob mit WAR Massenschlachten wie in DAOC möglich sind. Rein technisch gesehen. Spielerisch sind sie ja vorgesehen.


----------



## Folgrim (24. September 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> konkurent? war is auch nur ne wow-kopie..




Also solche Aussagen finde ich immer wieder herlich witzig. 

DENN:

WOW hat von mindestens nem halben Dutzend Vorgänger MMORPGs sich das Beste abgeschaut.
Und unter anderem ist Samwise Didier seines zeichens Künstler und Art Director bei Blizzard Entertainment,
ein Warhammer Fan denn sein Stil ist voll davon beeinflusst.
Und Warhammer gibt es schon seid ca Anno 1974 also wenn Blizzard nicht ne fette kristallkugel gehabt hatt
würde ich sagen Sie hätten das eine oder andere geklaut.

Und mal abgesehen davon wenn ein Neues Spiel gute Funktionen eines anderen übernimmt ist das nur ein plus für die Spieler.

PS: Alle fehler im Text sind gewollt, und ausdruck meiner Persönlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (24. September 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen: weil man vor seinem Monitor sitzt und anonym ist, keine Angst haben muss vor solchen Reaktionen. In einem Forum kann man getrost Dinge überlesen, die gegen einen gehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Paar Euro locker machen und es findet sich schon wer der mir aussucht wo er wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (24. September 2008)

Vielleicht war es ja doch klug von mir mein WAR noch schön verpackt zu lassen. Bekomm ich wenigstens mehr Geld für, wenn ich es bald verkaufe.


----------



## Crav3n (24. September 2008)

Folgrim schrieb:


> Also solche Aussagen finde ich immer wieder herlich witzig.
> 
> DENN:
> 
> ...



/signed mehr gibst nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (24. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Hat er das behauptet?
> Leseverständnis ist nicht dein Ding, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und deins wohl auch net wenn du mal das topic lesen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





also mal ehrlich, bei mir läuft alles super, mein rechner ist fast 1j alt und ich kann mich nicht beschweren, das reinladen dauert etwas, aber das spiel ansich läuft klasse



die Grafik passt super, auch ältere Pcs können getrost mithalten ohne im 2 fps zu verbleiben.

Ich war lange wow anhängerin, aber ne sry ^^ ich find war einfach zu geil.
 Ich Glaub Te hat mit lvl 15 zuviel auf die "§$%&/( bekommen, nen neuen char gemacht weil der net Imba genug war und nun  wieder auf die $%&/ bekommen. tja, war setzt halt, im gegenzug zu wow, einwenig skill voraus. wir sind dir also net böse wenn du gehst. 


Bzw realität- wow? öhm hi rl?


----------



## Lucinia (24. September 2008)

um noch mal auf unseren threadhersteller zurück zu gehen:

hast ja recht, spiel ist ramlastig wie sau, die engine net die beste etc

ABER DAS HAT REIN GAR NIX mit dem inhalt des spiels zu tun!!!

C&C Generals wird ja auch net mit dawn of war verglichen oder? generals bewegste mit nem schlechten rechner 5einheiten und nix mehr geht, bei dow hingegen zockste mit dem gleichen rechner massenschlachten flüssig und das bei einer besseren grafik!!!

also ich würden keine 10pferde wieder zu wow bewegen nur weil es ein wenig flüssiger und stabiler läuft...

zudem: mal drüber nachgedacht das du was verkehrt machst, dein pc einfach vermüllt ist etc? also wer mit dem system war net anständig zum laufen bring tut mir leid, das spiel läuft auf meinem laptop mit ner schlechteren ausstattung besten

so far,

aber vergleichen wir mal alle brav weiterhin spiel inhalte mit den systemanforderungen etc...macht in meinen augen irgendwie kein sinn


----------



## Nofel (24. September 2008)

Lucinia schrieb:


> um noch mal auf unseren threadhersteller zurück zu gehen:
> 
> hast ja recht, spiel ist ramlastig wie sau, die engine net die beste etc



Nö eigentlich nicht, leider. mehr wie 2GB kann das Spiel nicht vom RAM belegen. Wenn das gut Programmiert wäre müsste ich mir jetzt keine SSD kaufen sondern hätte 6GB RAM für das Spiel frei und es müsste nichts Nachladen. Es läuft sogar mit Vista64 und 2GB gut und ohne zu ruckeln nur das Nachladen dauert noch ein Tickchen länger.


----------



## Depak (24. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Dein Client versucht nicht mehr jede Nachricht, die im Kampflog und im Chat usw. auftaucht, quasi in Echtzeit anzuzeigen, sondern es wird eine 0.5sec Verzögerung eingebaut. Dadurch hat der Client mehr Zeit und das Stottern/Ruckeln wird stark reduziert. Es ist gut möglich, das die Scriptschnittstelle (lua) noch nicht gut mit WAR harmoniert und deshalb es deshalb etwas "hakelig" ist.




könnte das auch der grund sein, warum manche nachrichten im chat einfach nicht ankommen und in den weiten des netzes verenden?


----------



## -Kaleb- (24. September 2008)

WAR ist besser als AOC das aufjedenfall, es mird von viel mehr leuten gespielt, viel mehr leuten gefällt es und viel mehr leute zocken es auch länger als 50min am Tag aber ich glaube im moment auch nciht wirklich daran das es auf lnage zeit motiviert.

selbst ich finde es langsam öde von einem Gebiet zum nächsten zu reisen nur um eine pq nach der anderen zu absolvieren und die BGs runterzuspielen, denn nur dort gibts Oderntliche Ausrüstung. OK ab und zu wird auch mal RvR eingestreut je nach dem ob sich was im gebiet in der richtung tut.

die normalo quests kann man getrost ignorieren, es sei denn sie führen einen in ein pq Gebiet ^^


----------



## ruffs (24. September 2008)

dann lad dir mal nhanzer runter is nen grafiktool damit kannst war noch aufpeppeln wenn du dann immer noch sagsts die grafik sei ned so gut dann weiß ichs ned


----------



## Heissi (24. September 2008)

Hm, ich finde es immer wieder lustig, dass die Leute schreiben, dass es mit ihren älteren Rechnern "butterweich" läuft und mit neueren Rechnern nicht.

Dass es bei "wenig" Action wie bei PQs oder Szenarios flüssig läuft ist ja ganz klar, aber bei richtigen PvP Kämpfen wo hunderte Spieler herumstehen und man vor Effekten fast nichts mehr erkennen kann, dann wird es kritisch.

Und dann kommt noch hinzu: was heißt überhaupt flüssig spielen? Heißt es, dass es nie einen Ruckler geben darf? Weil davon gibt es bei Warhammer genug. Ein bisschen laufen und schon kann es ganz kurz einen Ruckler geben. Nicht wild und nicht störend. Aber ich empfinde es nicht als flüssig und will permanent meine >30 fps haben.

Klappt ja bei Spielen wie Crysis auch.

Naja, vielleicht ändert sich noch etwas an diesem Problem.


----------



## Lucinia (24. September 2008)

hier wird crysis mit nem onlinespiel verglichen wo 100 von *denkenden* spielen auf einander prallen, alle ihre skills nutzen und das auch noch gleichzeitig bei jedem sichtbar sein soll


omg....


----------



## Heissi (24. September 2008)

Warhammer ist eben dafür ausgelegt, dass es auch hunderte Spieler gleichzeitig packt, oder soll so ausgelegt sein.

Effektlastiges Spiel mit hohen PC Voraussatzungen gegen schlichteres Spiel mit eigentlich moderaten Vorausetzung und "Massenaction".

Könnte auch mit alten MMOs und älteren PCs vergleichen, aber das würde dann auch wieder nicht passen.


----------



## DrDiode (24. September 2008)

Moin an Alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal kurz mein Feedback zum Spiel Warhammer, hab auf Helmgard nen 16er Feuermage
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Postiv:

-sehr gute grafisch und soundtechnisch gelungene Athmosphäre
-sehr gute Charakteranimationen
-sehr gute verbindung zwischen PVP und PVE, was mir das besonders gut gefällt ist das man zum einen  Erfahrungspunkte und Rufpunkte
 im BG sammelt (find ich sehr gut)
-die wirklich SEHR kurzen Wartezeiten fürs BG und man kann sie in jedem Teil des jeweiligen Gebietes joinen und kommt dann am Eintritts
 punkt zurück
-die sehr schnelle Regeneration im Spiel (Leben und so weiter), In WOW verschwendet man da  die Hälfte der Zeit mit Essen und trinken
-dann erhöht sich dein Taschenplatz mit deinem Charakterlevel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Negativ:

-zu SCHNELLE Respawnzeit der Mobs in einzelnen Gebieten (was wirklich nervend ist)
-noch kein so intensives Wirtschaftssystem (vielleicht auch so gewollt? )
-zu schnelle Tageszeitenwechsel (solltn dem Realen Tag angepasst sein)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alles in Allem ein sehr gelungenes Spiel mit noch kleinen Bugs. Grafisch kann ich nur rechner mit guten Parametern empfehlen. Zum einen um die Frustration gering zuhalten und zum andern um das Spiel wirklich in seiner Athmosphäre geniesen zu können.
Einen Vergleich mit WOW zu ziehen wäre etwas unfähr. Zum einen existiert ja WOW schon seit 4 Jahren? Blizz hat da also schon etwas mehr Entwicklung reingesteckt.
Und mal unter uns gefragt wer von euch hat in WOW schon den Sunwell clear, geschweige denn gesehen, wenn man nicht nen haufen Zeit, wenn nicht die ganze Zeit dafür investiert?


----------



## Pymonte (24. September 2008)

Ich persönlich finde dne Tag/Nachtwechsel so toll. Da erlebt man ihn wenigstens mal. Nicht so wie in WoW wo man nur Nachts oder Tagsüber spielt. Dadurch kommen auch ganz unterschiedliche Atmosphären zustande. Vor allem aber wirkt der Bewegungsradius der Chars dadurch etwas realistischer. Denn so bewegt isch mein Char nicht 3 mal über jeden Kontinent pro Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was noch toll wäre: eine geringere Sichtweite bei Nacht (und diese noch etwas dunkler, derzeit erkennt mans ja kaum). So hat man gleich noch im RvR taktische Möglichkeiten. Hinzu kommt durch den schnelleren Tag/Nachtwechsel die Möglichkeit Mobs spawnen zu lassen, also manche sieht man nur am Tag/Nacht (weiß nicht, ob das schon drin ist). Wäre noch ein nettes Feature wie ich finde


----------



## Benji12345 (24. September 2008)

Hi ihr,

hab mir die kommentare angesehn und muss sagen es lagt und das volle kanne, wenn du dich am abend einloggst so um 8 uhr rum dann lagts wie sau und ich hab denke ich mal auch gute hardware ( Core 2 duo 8500 , 1 TB HD, 4 GB ram, Win XP 64 bit und geforce 280gtx mit 1 gb ) das sollte denke ich mal reichen zum zocken, und es ist wie bei WOW es lagt volle kanne die schrauben die Server auf ne höhere kapazität hoch daurch kommts dann zum datenstau der prozessor kann die vielen anfragen nicht mehr beantworten usw usw ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eure HW ist nicht schlecht es lagt schlicht und einnfach. Geht doch mal so um 10 uhr vormittags on da lagt gar nix weil die server fast leer sind.

lg


----------



## corpescrust (24. September 2008)

Aber wenn man WOW und WAR ,vergleicht was Performance angeht.

Erinnere ich mich an meine ersten MC-Raids mit meiner damaligen Möhre.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was für ein System ich hatte,aber für damaligen Standard war es Mittelklasse.

Was soll ich sagen,als die ersten Riesen da ankamen gingen meine FPS auch auf 5-7 Bilder pro Sekunde runter.
Und so bin ich durch ganz MC gerannt. 

So ist das eben !!

Kommt Zeit,kommt neue Hardware !!

Und mann kann sogar noch sagen ,so wenig Geld wie in den letzten drei Jahren WOW hab ich noch nie in mein PC gesteckt.


----------



## Shainara (24. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.
> *
> ...



Schon komisch..... Du hast 3 Punkte, die fürn MMO wichtig sind auch für Dich als positiv eingestuft. 
Nur die Grafik stört Dich.. und dann willst Du ausgerechnet zu Wow zurück ????


----------



## soefsn (24. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> *Ich will hier nicht rummeckern, aber ich finde, man könnte langsam mal Sammel-Threads für "WAR-Tester" einführen.
> Immer wenn ich den Foren-Ticker abklappere, sind irgendwie 3 von 5 Threads Meinungen von irgendwelchen Spielern, die, aus allseits bekannten Gründen, nicht mit WAR zufrieden sind.*
> 
> Stempelt mich jetzt bitte nicht als Fanboy ab, ich will WAR nicht verteidigen, ich fände es auch genauso nervig, wenn 3 von 5 Threads aus Postings à la "WAR ist so geil!!" bestehen würden, aber so langsam haben wir die Argumente für und gegen WAR alle schon gehört. (Grafik, Performance, PvP, Public Quests, etc.)
> ...



Das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern. Der WOW PVE Spieler wird mit WAR auch nicht zufrieden sein! Wenn es dir vielleicht mal aufgefallen ist dann redet hier 90% der Gemeinschaft vom PVE Content und hat noch garnicht das Endgame RVR gespielt. Ich kann und werde dahingehend die Meinung nicht für voll nehmen. Ich behaupte einfach mal das grade WOW PVE Spieler sich von einem PVP System keine Meinung bilden können. 

Desweiteren sagt der TE selber das ihn die Grafik von Warhammer stört, er aber wieder nach WOW gehen wird. Daran sehe ich doch, das es ein weiterer Versuch aus der WOW Ecke ist WAR schlecht zu machen.

MFG


----------



## Nofel (24. September 2008)

@benji
Ne wird bei dir ein Fehler 40 sein. Ich hab keine Lags und das bei meinen 3 Rechnern von denen auch gleichzeitig über ein 1000 DSL gespielt wird. Außerdem sind zwei nicht so Leistungsstark wie deiner. Also mal etwas Treiber etc. kontrollieren. Außerdem wird der Kernel von 2003 Server nicht wirklich gut von Treibern/ Software unterstützt dann lieber ein 32 Bit XP oder 64 Bit Vista.


----------



## Thidus (24. September 2008)

ja bitte geh zurück zu wow und nimm alle von deiner art mit!
BITTE!!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shido19 (24. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.



Das beste Kommentar, was ich seit langem gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

u made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (24. September 2008)

Ist schon ne Signatur wert...


----------



## Respawn (25. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.... aber ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (25. September 2008)

Raicleve schrieb:


> und mit Warhammer hat Blizzard einen wirklich ernst zunehmenden konkurenten im nacken.




das glaubst du ja nun nicht wirklich selber oder?
ich spiele auch war. aber sowas würde mir nicht in den sinn kommen. erstmal warten was das spiel ab stufe 40 noch so zu bieten hat. irgendwann is jede burg eingenommen und jedes schlachtfeld ausgelutscht. nicht immer alles hochpushen, hat schon bei AoC nicht hingehauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Ist es nicht pupsegal, ob WAR nun einen Konkurrenten darstellt oder nicht? Habt doch einfach Spaß an eurem Spiel!


----------



## HugoBoss24 (25. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist




das hat der te nicht mit einem wort geschrieben oder gar gemeint. aber lesen scheint für viele schwierig zu sein. und verstehen des gelesenen für manche unmöglich.


----------



## szell (25. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht rummeckern, aber ich finde, man könnte langsam mal Sammel-Threads für "WAR-Tester" einführen.
> Immer wenn ich den Foren-Ticker abklappere, sind irgendwie 3 von 5 Threads Meinungen von irgendwelchen Spielern, die, aus allseits bekannten Gründen, nicht mit WAR zufrieden sind.
> 
> Stempelt mich jetzt bitte nicht als Fanboy ab, ich will WAR nicht verteidigen, ich fände es auch genauso nervig, wenn 3 von 5 Threads aus Postings à la "WAR ist so geil!!" bestehen würden, aber so langsam haben wir die Argumente für und gegen WAR alle schon gehört. (Grafik, Performance, PvP, Public Quests, etc.)
> ...



/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Nochmal: Ist es nicht völlig pupsegal?
Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht... Ich begreife auch nicht, warum man einen Thread ins Forum stellen muss, weil man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, was andere genießen.
Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
Ich kaufe eine Tafel Schokolade, von der ich gehört habe, dass sie einen tollen Nachgeschmack haben soll. Eigentlich mag ich meine Sorte, die ich jetzt schon esse, aber irgendwie wird die auch auf Dauer lahm. Also probiere ich diese neue Sorte, mag sie eventuell auch am Anfang, stelle dann aber fest, dass ich sie zu fad finde. Oder sie ist mir zu dunkel, was auch immer.
Und das einzige, woran ich denken kann, ist einer Fangemeinde dieser besagten neuen Sorte Schokolade eine Nachricht zukommen zu lassen: Ich aß vorher diese Sorte, dann probierte ich eure und fand sie scheiße. Am besten nicht einmal mit Nennung von vernünftigen Gründen, sondern einfach so, damit sie's wissen.

Wie dämlich ist das bitte?!
Aus irgendeinem Grund scheuen sich manche Leute aber nicht davor, ihren Schokoladengeschmack vor Freunden anderer Sorten massiv zur Geltung bringen zu müssen. Sie schreiben quasi Kettenbriefe und begehen Telefonterror bei besagten Neu-Schokofreunden.

Was zur Hölle?


----------



## Respawn (25. September 2008)

Eben, es ging darum, dass der TE von seinem Warhammer Online Höhenflug geheilt ist, und wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angekommen ist, was die Klasse des Spiels angeht (in seinen Augen).
Aber über das wortwörtliche und, das damit verbundene, sinnfreie Deuten der Anderen hier kann man sich doch mal amüsieren, oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube aber, wir sollten hier bald ma Schluss machen, sonst wirds halt wieder so *ein* *0815 WoW vs War Ding*, *was* es eigentlich schon ist und *keinen* wirklich *interessiert*.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Ich sag ja: Es ist mir pupsegal, was für Schokolade du isst - und was du von meiner hältst.


----------



## Jokree (25. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ist es nicht völlig pupsegal?
> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht... Ich begreife auch nicht, warum man einen Thread ins Forum stellen muss, weil man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, was andere genießen.
> Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
> Ich kaufe eine Tafel Schokolade, von der ich gehört habe, dass sie einen tollen Nachgeschmack haben soll. Eigentlich mag ich meine Sorte, die ich jetzt schon esse, aber irgendwie wird die auch auf Dauer lahm. Also probiere ich diese neue Sorte, mag sie eventuell auch am Anfang, stelle dann aber fest, dass ich sie zu fad finde. Oder sie ist mir zu dunkel, was auch immer.
> ...



made my day   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Ja vadorri nomma, is doch so...


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. September 2008)

ööhhmm eine Radeon 3800 HD? Die ist doch Murks von hinten bis vorne. So viel ich weiß kostet die im Laden nicht mehr allzuviel. Und das mit dem Festplatten-Rödeln liegt vielleicht an einem total zugemüllten System - schon mal überlegt?

Ich spiel WAR auf einem iMac mit einer ATI Radeon 2400 HD XT und es läuft ohne "Fernsicht" enorm gut - ohne Rödeln.

Zu Rechnerpeformance-Problemen gibt es mittlerweile genug in der SuFu und btw. schiebt doch immer alles auf WAR. Bisschen überlegen, bisschen recherchieren und tatata kommt ihr zur Erkenntnis das wahrscheinlich mal das System neu aufgestetzt werden sollte.


----------



## szell (25. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ist es nicht völlig pupsegal?
> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht... Ich begreife auch nicht, warum man einen Thread ins Forum stellen muss, weil man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, was andere genießen.
> Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
> Ich kaufe eine Tafel Schokolade, von der ich gehört habe, dass sie einen tollen Nachgeschmack haben soll. Eigentlich mag ich meine Sorte, die ich jetzt schon esse, aber irgendwie wird die auch auf Dauer lahm. Also probiere ich diese neue Sorte, mag sie eventuell auch am Anfang, stelle dann aber fest, dass ich sie zu fad finde. Oder sie ist mir zu dunkel, was auch immer.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial auf den Punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (25. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ja und ? .... Warum ist es nicht möglich Warhammer die Grafik von Farcry, crysis oder COD4,5 zu verleihen ?? Die Spiele haben absolut ne mega Grafik.




AUS DEM EINFACHEN GRUND DAS ES NICHTMAL COD5 GIBT.HINZU KOMMT DU GLAUBST DOCH NICHT DAS DAS WIRKLICH PASSIERT ODER XD *CAPSLOOK*


----------



## Respawn (25. September 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> AUS DEM EINFACHEN GRUND DAS ES NICHTMAL COD5 GIBT.HINZU KOMMT DU GLAUBST DOCH NICHT DAS DAS WIRKLICH PASSIERT ODER XD *CAPSLOOK*


Wenigstens haste 'nen Punkt benutzt, so dass ich erkennen konnte, dass das zwei Sätze sind. Aber Caps + nahezu vollständiger Interpunktionsschwund is hart.

Die Grafik in so einem Spiel muss halt ein wenig gedrosselt werden, da sonst bei Massenschlachten enorme Performanceverluste enstehen können. So würde ich mir das jedenfalls erklären. Außerdem kann man noch mehr Kunde von Wow weglocken, welches ja noch niedrigere Anforderungen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@makkaal: Danke für die schöne Veranschaulichung.


----------



## Teridon (25. September 2008)

Da ich hier nicht alles lesen will aber gerne helfe geb ich dir folgenen tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man die Leistung im Tast Manager verringert leuft das spiel besser (zumindest ist es bei mir so) mfg Teridon


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

laut meiner gilde sollen die extrem standbild hänger server bedingt sein


----------



## Zenek (25. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ich spiele seit Freitag nachmittag, habe einen Runen-Priest und einen Sigma-Priester auf je lvl15 gespielt und muss sagen: die erste Euphorie, die mich einige Mankos übersehen liess, ist verflogen.
> *
> ...



Self owned ... WoW und Realität dann ma viel Spaß beim Heiraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluestar (25. September 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Was soll eig. diese dauernde Boshaftigkeit und herablassende Schreibweise gegenüber anderen Usern? Rumprollen mit Fachbegriffen und besserem deutsch, mehr ist das ja wohl auch nicht.
> Wenn man verstanden hat, was der Thread-Ersteller will/erfragt, täte man sich besser daran das zu beantworten so gut man kann, anstatt auf spitzfindige Weise jede Kleinigkeit im Post herauszusuchen durch die man den Ersteller bloßstellen kann.
> Von besonderer geistiger Größe und Reife zeugt das auch nicht unbedingt dauernd nur zynische Bemerkungen zu machen anstatt etwas sinnvolles zu schreiben -.-".
> 
> Edit: Natürlich hat der Thread-Ersteller hier nicht wirklich eine Frage gestellt, ich weiß (falls das jetzt wieder jmd. "netterweise" anmerken wollte!)





..ich mache das ja nicht oft aber in diesem fall bleibt mir nichts anders übrig

 /signed

mehr gibt es in den allermeisten fällen zu diesen foren..naja..diskussionen nicht zu sagen !


----------



## Elathar (25. September 2008)

Bluestar schrieb:


> ..ich mache das ja nicht oft aber in diesem fall bleibt mir nichts anders übrig
> 
> /signed
> 
> mehr gibt es in den allermeisten fällen zu diesen foren..naja..diskussionen nicht zu sagen !




ich mag WAR aber ich verstehe nicht,wieso immer alle von WoW reden-.-und 0815.WoW ist nunmal klasse und ich stehe auch dazu.aber ich vergleiche wow und war nicht sondern habe einfach spaß am spielen(bei war ist es rvr) bei wow ist es (pve).


----------



## Mamasus (25. September 2008)

nur mal kurz, ich habe nen laptop, nei mir ruckelt es öfter und ab und zu hängt es, aber ich kann wunderbar RvR machen, oder auch so spielen, ich weiß nicht was ihr habt.
Und Grafik: Kinners ihr seid alle sooooo Grafik-Verwöhnt, dass sich die Balken biegen, ich soiele sogar noch spiele von vor 10 Jahren (Civ 2 for ever!). Also Grafik ist ja nun das nebensächlichste!!!

Vorsicht nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Bitte hört endlich mal auf die Grafik von WoW mit der Grafik von WAR zu vergleichen.
> 
> Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
> 
> ...



Was aber nichts dran ändert das die War Grafik an Qualität nen Stand von maximal vor 2 Jahren hat.

Bei Bäumen und Sträuchern wurden die gleichen veralteten Mechanismen wie bei Wow verwendet. Viele der Zierobjekte sind wirklich sehr grobpixlige 2D Versionen (man schaue nur mal auf ein Feld nach unten). Die Bodentexturen werden selbst mit erzwungenen Grafikeinstellungen (auch ein Punkt, ich kann mich an kein aktuelles MMORPG erinnern wo man sämtliche Dinge im Treiber erzwingen muss) von schlechter Qualität.

Was ok ist sind die Models der Figuren, auch die Farben stören mich persönlich nicht so, das ist eben ne Stilfrage. An Schatten/Lichteffekten liessen sich aber auch noch kräftig drehen.

Und dafür kann eben auch nicht die "Das muss im RvR passen" Ausrede gelten, da Grafik nunmal ne Client Sache ist und wenn jemand nen guten PC hat der dies leisten kann ist es irrelevant ob er grad RvR spielt oder nicht.


----------



## Kellidee (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

ob die Grafik veraltet ist oder nicht, ist doch wirklich Geschmacksache. Gehe mal durch die Wälder von Ostland. Da kommt so richtig Stimmung auf. Diese grellbunte Comoclandschaft von WoW ..... igitt. Das hat mir 3 Jahre nicht so besenonders gefallen. 

Mein Resume nach nunmehr 8 Tagen, das Spiel ist klasse. DaoC Feeling kommt auf. Das einzige was ich nicht so gut finde, die Charaktere ähneln sich vom Aussehen her zu sehr. Aber da ist ja noch einiges möglich. 

Grüße


----------



## keen. (25. September 2008)

kann das ganze gerede über die grafik immernoch nich verstehen, ich spiel doch kein spiel allein wegen der grafik ?!
wo bleibt da denn die langzeitmotivation in mmorpgs? mal davon abgesehen, dass war im gegensatz zu anderen spielen nie mit der "neusten und besten grafik" geworben hat (man sieht ja was man davon hat wenn man aoc anschaut, spielen ja auch millionen von leuten weil die grafik so toll is...)

dann frag ich mich warum die leute immernoch wow spielen, weil die grafik ja mal auch nich aufm stand von heute is ...
mal abgesehen von so spielen wie counterstrike, wenn die logik da auch greift, dass nen spiel abhängig von der grafik is, dann wunderts mich warum das noch soviele spielen (oder so sachen wie starcraft, diablo2, undundund)..

die grafik muss zum spiel passen, das is meine bescheidene meinung.
und die is in war recht gut getroffen. und nein es is nich nurn client problem mit der grafik -.- ...


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Nochmal zum Thema Grafik:
Ich war auch Anfangs von der atemberaubenden Ansicht von AoC begeistert - aber hier haben wir ein Paradebeispiel, was unheimlich gute Grafik in einem MMO bringt: Diashow bei einer Keepbelagerung.
Lieber spiele ich mit etwas müderer Grafik und bin dafür in der Lage, (zumindest halbwegs) vernünftig wirkliche Massenschlachten zu veranstalten als immer wieder schöne Aussicht zu genießen.
Und wie man an anderen Spielen merkt, kriegt man auch ohne realistische Veranschaulichung der Welt eine angenehme Atmosphäre hin.


----------



## Pat Stone (25. September 2008)

Kellidee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob die Grafik veraltet ist oder nicht, ist doch wirklich Geschmacksache. Gehe mal durch die Wälder von Ostland. Da kommt so richtig Stimmung auf. Diese grellbunte Comoclandschaft von WoW ..... igitt. Das hat mir 3 Jahre nicht so besenonders gefallen.
> 
> ...



Mich hat besonders der Grafikstil in den Imperium-/ Chaosgebieten immer stark an Baldur´s Gate erinnert & schlecht sieht das auch heute noch nicht aus, obwohl es 2D ist.


----------



## Ferima (25. September 2008)

hmm wo bleibt der papierkorb thread der Mods für solche threads? oder postet olche threads im wow forum da sind ja genug die WAR nich mögen, weil dadurch gilden zusammengebrochen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucinia (25. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ist es nicht völlig pupsegal?
> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht... Ich begreife auch nicht, warum man einen Thread ins Forum stellen muss, weil man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, was andere genießen.
> Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
> Ich kaufe eine Tafel Schokolade, von der ich gehört habe, dass sie einen tollen Nachgeschmack haben soll. Eigentlich mag ich meine Sorte, die ich jetzt schon esse, aber irgendwie wird die auch auf Dauer lahm. Also probiere ich diese neue Sorte, mag sie eventuell auch am Anfang, stelle dann aber fest, dass ich sie zu fad finde. Oder sie ist mir zu dunkel, was auch immer.
> ...



zu geil, danke für diesen beitrag!!



makkaal schrieb:


> Und wie man an anderen Spielen merkt, kriegt man auch ohne realistische Veranschaulichung der Welt eine angenehme Atmosphäre hin.



genau das ist der punkt, die atmosphäre macht es aus! es ist in meinen augen alles ein wenig düsterer gehalten...ein wenig mehr mittelalterfeeling kommt halt auf
wow hat mich am anfang auch umgehaun und es gab soooo viele verschiedene schöne länder, und ein paar mocht ich dann auch sehr gerne =) aber teilweise war es einfach zu bunt, zu gummibärchen mäßig.....ähmm....zu nett!! überall kleine süße hasen, rehe, ne springbrunnen da, ne wasserfall hier und ne liegewiese dort....ich hab mir immer schon etwas gewünscht wo man eher das gefühlt hat das man im krieg ist und die welt jenseits der instanzen auch "böse" ist


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. September 2008)

Ich finde die Grafik passt zum Spiel. Eigentlich wie bei WoW.

Was aus einer "realistischen" Grafik werden kann hat man ja bei Conan gesehen.....

Und es ruckelt und Lagt eigentlich nicht. Ab und zu zappt mal ein Gegner an einen ran.
Sonst aber ist alles ok.

Mein Rechner ist gut, aber kein High-End. Leitung: DSL 16000


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. September 2008)

Respawn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das WoW die Realität ist.... aber ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Welcome to the real World"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe Matrix (Teil 1)


----------



## hellor (25. September 2008)

eigentlich finde ich die grafik schon gut, das wasser sieht wenigstens auch danach aus.die weitsicht ist sehr gut usw.
womit ich bissl probleme habe, sind die models,irgendwie kann ich die noch nicht richtig ausseinander halten.sie wirken kleiner und man kann sie im kampfgetümmel sehr schwer ins target bekommen ohne TAB-taste geht da nix. die schrift über den leuten ist sehr klein und man kann nie sehen was für eine klasse vor mir steht(vllt irgendwo einstellbar,dann hoffentlich auch speicherbar).

die musik im spiel ist sehr gut,da kommt eine gute atmosphäre rüber,jedoch klingt die startmusik bissl nach keyboard-mukke.
was besonders schlecht ist,sind die kampfgeräusche.ich spiele einen auserkorenen und da klingt jeder schlag so, als würde ich gegen eine morsche tür hauen. auch fehlen hinundwieder mal die schreie wenn man getroffen wurde oder stirbt usw.

ich werde das spiel weiter spielen, weil ich nun mal kein bock auf pvp aller wow habe.


----------



## Stroog (25. September 2008)

Hallo,
Zunächst mal muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich den Post des TE zwar gelesen habe, mir allerdings danach ersparen wollte weiterzulesen. Der Grund dafür ist das eigentlich jedesmal wenn WoW und WAR ( gelegentlich auch noch AoC und HdrO) in einem Post auftauchen es in teilweise extrem peinlichen Flames ausartet die ich mir nun mal nicht wirklich geben möchte.

Da das hier allerdings nicht der erste und auch zugegebenermassen nicht der originellste Thread zu diesem inzwischen sehr ausgelutschten Thema ist möchte Ich an diese Stelle einige Dinge anmerken die mich jedesmal fast in einen Blutrausch versetzen wenn ich solche Threads hier aussortieren muss um in irgendwelchen Foren zwischendurch auch mal einen VERNÜNFTIGEN Beitrag zu finden.

1. Mir persönlich ist es auf gutdeusch gesagt scheissegal ob jetzt jemand WoW, WAR. HdRo, AoC oder von mir aus Solitär online favorisiert. Alle haben eine Sache gemeinsam: Es sind Spiele, die Spass machen sollen. Wer das nicht kapiert kann eingentlich an dieser Stelle aufhören zu lesen, da es gleich noch "philosophischer" wird.

2. Ich z.B. spiele wahnsinnig gerne WoW. Allerdings spiele ich z.B. mit dem Gedanken mir auch WAR zuzulegen. Und das nicht etwa um irgendwelche Zeiträume zu überbrücken, nein man mag es kaum glauben, ich spiele mit diesen Gedanken weil mir BEIDE Spiele gefallen. Falls mir jemand mit irgendwelchen Phrase der Marke "... wenn Du arbeitloser Zeit dafür hast..." ect. kommen möchte: Ich bin sozial soweit gefestig das darunter  mein "RL" ( Ihr wisst schon das ist das was man sieht wenn man den PC aus macht...) weder leidet noch das ich irgendwie eines der beiden nur halb spielen kann. Und zum Thema "Casual" ( da dies auch immer gerne in diversen Flames auftaucht: Na und? Ich bin halt kein Suchti der nichts anderes zu tun hat - trotzdem habe Ich genug Zeit für mein Hobby ( nebenbeibemerkt nich das einzige Hobby aber das würde jetzt zu weit abschweifen). 

3. Wenn jemand ein Spiel spielt und dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer zu einem anderen Spiel wechselt ist das erstens mal seine ganz persönliche Sache.Ich hasse inzwischen nichts mehr als Thread in JEDEM Forum wo dann gross und breit darüber  Philosophiert wird und man doch der ganzen Welt zeigen muss das man jetzt von XY zu YX geht. Mich persönlich juckt das eigentlich überhaupt nicht, und warscheinlich viele andere Forumuser auch nicht. Wechselt doch wohin ihr wollt und habt Spass. Womit wir gleich zu Punkt 4 kommen:

4. Wenn jemand  so wie der TE postet das er von WoW zu WAR gewechselt ist, nehme ich mal an das WoW Ihm nicht mehr gefallen hat bzw. WAR Ihm besser gefällt. Oder hat da jemand eventuell falsche Erwartungen gehabt? Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt... Grafik ect. ist zwar wichtig. Aber Gameplay und vor allem SPIELSPASS stehen eigentlich im Vordergrund. Das ist ja alles noch schön und gut. Was dann allerdings wieder so eine Sache ist die ich irgendwie lustig finde ist die Aussage: "... dann geh ich halt wieder zu WoW..." ( bewusst nicht zitiert, da es zig Foren gibt in denen mittlerweile hunderte Thread wie dieser auftauchen - auch in anderen Spielen.) Dazu nur eine Sache:  Wenn die Alternative daraus besteht zu etwas zurückzukehren was man eigenlich gar nicht mag oder am besten vor nem Monat noch richtig scheisse fand sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen. Es gibt genügend andere Sachen die man machen kann.Lesst z.B. ein Buch 
(Bücher sind sowas wie ein analoges offline Wikipedia). Unternehmt was mit Freunden ect. Wenn jemand so labil ist das er sich zwingen muss etwas zu spielen dann sollte er mal über so Dinge wie Suchtberatung ect. nachdenken.

Um jetzt abschliessend nochmal 2 Dinge klarzustellen:Falls sich irgendjemand durch diesen Post herrabgewürdigt sieht möge man es mir verzeihen. Es war einzig und alleine Absicht dieses Posts meinem Unmut über dieses ewige Kindergartengehabe zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Ich sehe es in meinem (zugegegeben postapocalyptischen) geistigen Auge schon vor mir das in Zukunft Kriege geführt werden weil die Bevölkerung einens Landes dieses oder jenes Spiel spielt. Ein Gedanke der zwar im Moment absolut absurd sein mag, aber wenn ich mir einige der Experten hier im Forum so ankucke bzw. deren geistige Ergüsse versuche nachzuvollziehen gar nicht so abwägig.

Desweiteren sind mir persönlich Euere Flame, mit denen Ich hiernach nicht nur rechne sondern auf die ich sogar hoffe, weil sie genau das was Ich oben versucht habe auszudücken bestätigen würden, absolut egal. Ich bin über die Jahre flameressistent geworden - also tut Euch keinen Zwang an.


----------



## hellor (25. September 2008)

@stroog


leider ist es nunmal so das man gerne vergleicht um einen anhaltspunkt zu haben, was vllt besser ist oder nicht.
da wohl die meißten vorher wow gespielt haben und jetzt zu war gewechselt sind,ist es meiner meinung nach völlig normal zu vergleichen. schließlich möchte man auch seine entscheidung irgendwie rechtfertigen.
und auch verteidigen ,das ist so ähnlich wie bei fussbalfans die ihr team ins 7te himmel loben und alle anderen teams nur schrott sind. 

ich persönlich war mit wow sehr unzufrieden, das pvp hat nur gefrustet. ich brauche da nur an dudu´s denken,open pvp war nicht möglich. sieg und niederlagen bilanz war sehr einseitig usw.(arena will ich erst gar ned anfangen)
ich wäre gerne bei wow geblieben aber als pvp´ler haste keine andere wahl, als zu WAR zu wechseln.

mit der flameerei hast du völlig recht,aber dagegen sollten wohl die forenchefs mehr tun.
ich glaube manche denken." du bist nicht cool, wenn du nicht ordentlich flamest."

gruß ?!?


----------



## Windhawk (25. September 2008)

hellor schrieb:


> @stroog
> 
> 
> leider ist es nunmal so das man gerne vergleicht um einen anhaltspunkt zu haben, was vllt besser ist oder nicht.
> ...


Hab mich heute auch dazu entschlossen wieder zu WoW zurück zu kehren Warhammer hat zwar viel potenzial is aber irgendwie nciht mein fall


----------



## MacJunkie79 (26. September 2008)

@stroog

so viel Text für so viel heiße Luft hätte ich nicht geschrieben.

Wenn Du die Threads ala WoW vs. WAR so furchtbar findest, dann poste doch nicht rein - lies sie doch einfach noch nicht mal.


----------



## Cavalon (27. September 2008)

Einfach mal abwarten .... das spiel ist ja nicht mal 2 wochen aufn Markt


----------

